
Ask HN: If i download 10-15 decentralised mobile apps? Will that eat a lot of CPU - james1234
I see that future would be decentralised. So, then dapps will be using the consumer&#x27;s computing power for helping other consumers in the network for fetching and processing information. Say if I am using 15 such mobile, will they be eating my memory to help the network?
======
PaulHoule
Yes. And probably also running down your battery, using up your network
allowance, etc. Hopefully not aiding and abetting in somebody's crime.

